# Several plants for ID please



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Erm... I got most of them from a LFS that ceased to exist. If it helps, my water conditions are in my signature.

This one is low light.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have further away shots of each plant. 

Also low light.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

First is a Crypt. I'm not that great with CryptID's...but notice the hammered-look of the leaves. That may be the identifying characteristic. (Mabe _C. pontederifolia _or _C. wendtii_)

The second pic is _Rotala rotundifolia_.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

This is in high light. It keeps losing leaves for some reason. 

The first shot also shows a curly plant on the left. If anyone knows what that is too, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

captmicha said:


> This is in high light. It keeps losing leaves for some reason.
> 
> The first shot also shows a curly plant on the left. If anyone knows what that is too, I'd appreciate it!


By "high light", what exactly do you mean? How many watts or what type of light covering what size tank at what depth with what quality reflectors? 

Anyway, it's Anubias barteri 'nana', or some other "label" of Anubias. The other next to it looks like it could either be _Crypt. retrospiralis _or _Crypt. crispatula_.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got more!

High light. Losing leaves for some reason. Some black spotting, not happy.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Just one more guy. 

High light. Anubis?


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

> By "high light", what exactly do you mean? How many watts or what type of light covering what size tank at what depth with what quality reflectors?


It's around 4 wpg. CFL. Light is high enough to be having problems with algae until I started doing CO2. The reflector is an aluminum dryer vent curled. I don't recall the depth, it's a 15 gallon tall. Pretty ghetto lighting but it's what I've got.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess I should put the Rotala rotundifolia in my high lighting tank. And the Crypt.... I remember buying them as "low light plants".

I *think* I remember buying a Crypt. crispatula. 

I think the last plant must be a baby from the third plant or the larger leaved Anubias growing in the back of my tank.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

The last pics are Anubais...possible _A. minima _or_ A. frazeri _or antoher lance-leave species. I think _A. minima_ is more likely...but I've been wrong before. 

Your lighting is probably fine for any of your plants. I'd make a guess that's more in the moderate range of intesity, even on the low side of moderate, if you were to consider PAR vs. watts per gallon (visit the "lighting" sub forum).

The spotting looks like it may be a potassium defficiency. Potassium and micro nutrients seem to be the first to deplete in a tank...while others get constantly re-introduced via fish food, decaying leaves, fish waste, etc...


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> The last pics are Anubais...possible _A. minima _or_ A. frazeri _or antoher lance-leave species. I think _A. minima_ is more likely...but I've been wrong before.


Do you mean the second to last one? I'm wondering if I posted the last one after you wrote out your reply.



> Your lighting is probably fine for any of your plants. I'd make a guess that's more in the moderate range of intesity, even on the low side of moderate, if you were to consider PAR vs. watts per gallon (visit the "lighting" sub forum).


Some day, I'll get T5HO. Hopefully some day soon.



> The spotting looks like it may be a potassium defficiency. Potassium and micro nutrients seem to be the first to deplete in a tank...while others get constantly re-introduced via fish food, decaying leaves, fish waste, etc...


Which would be why my java ferns and big anubias in the back have holes! Thanks! Good to know, now I can try to fix it.

I dose (irregularly but can't help it) Seachem Comprehensive and have just today noticed that the bottle tells you to dose additional products for Macros. I'll be getting complete ferts soon. Hopefully.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

captmicha said:


> Do you mean the second to last one? I'm wondering if I posted the last one after you wrote out your reply.


Second to the last, and the last. I think they are all the same species.


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Strange. The small (last picture) disappeared today. I wonder where my banjo catfish knocked it to.


----------

